# Wanna brawl?



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cuz I sure do  


gimme ur f.c


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, I could use some fun.
4983-7219-7965
I'd much rather play MKW though...


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

youll host?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

You'll PM fc?


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

yea


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

upa fair kidaai? lmao understand? cuz im ready to get my butt kicked by you again. XD


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

ill host XD


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> upa fair kidaai? lmao understand? cuz im ready to get my butt kicked by you again. XD


upa thika thoose kidana?


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kida ne kidana (play) want to?


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hangi


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok im connecting 
lmao family guy icon! XD


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

Is it possible to have more than two friends brawl? I'll join you guys if so. 
c:

Edit:

My brawl friend code is: 1419-1147-6112
Name: Muse or whatever you want to call me.


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

hey dj hurry up im waiting lol okay? tika?


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

major lag


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

2 much lag


----------



## MygL (Jan 19, 2009)

i would liek to brawl >.< but everytime sumbudy wants to my brother using wireless <.<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

A sudden burst of lag interrupted my victory. ;/


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 19, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you guys talking? XD


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noyb ryudo join dj's game now


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

can i play?


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

r u on dj's list?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> r u on dj's list?


I think so.


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

any1 join


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay well im hostin right now so.. dj make a room


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

That was ********. 0-0
I actually assisted cry to beat me by doing some very stupid mistakes.
Suicide with squirtle... twice.
Going too far without putting out plasma whip.
Jumping into the wrong direction then aethering myself to a doom.
I feel stupid atm. o.o
Fun brawls though, you're good.

Anyone up for a race in Mario Kart Wii? c=<


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> That was ********. 0-0
> I actually assisted cry to beat me by doing some very stupid mistakes.
> Suicide with squirtle... twice.
> Going too far without putting out plasma whip.
> ...


Yep. I beat your butt today.  :'D

Oy,I wish I had Mario Kart. I have the wii wheels,but not the game for them. Real dumb. . .


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> That was ********. 0-0
> I actually assisted cry to beat me by doing some very stupid mistakes.
> Suicide with squirtle... twice.
> Going too far without putting out plasma whip.
> ...


i really dont care cuz i wasnt paying atention... thats y i kept running of the cliff and dying with samus luigi and the others.. but nether less dj already knows i suck and i dont deny it lmao.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, typo. >.<

Well let's see...
I won 4/6 this morning. I won 1/4 just now...
so I've one 5/10... making us even. :b

But I can own in MKW. c=


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

hey why did you leave?


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 19, 2009)

Omg, if this is still open count me in. I must brawl!!! 

P.S. Who is hosting?


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 19, 2009)

BUMP BECAUSE I'M BORED!


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

bump pm if u wanna brawl


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

no1?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 20, 2009)

I can fight you.


----------



## MygL (Jan 20, 2009)

I WANNA BRAWLLLLLLLLL

but i cant T-T omg can this be tommorrow??


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

i want 2 brawl


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sure, last time u weren't there, and ur fc didn't work.


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

my f.c didnt work?


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah it said it was incorrect.


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

here lemem check again il post


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

1290-0305-1358 i already hav urs


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

....


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Back! I was playing SSBB XD


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

wow lol


----------



## djman900 (Jan 20, 2009)

good matches


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## djman900 (Jan 21, 2009)

really fun  ill play 2marrow again


----------



## chloeedgar (Jan 21, 2009)

Wats a Brawl lol


----------



## djman900 (Jan 21, 2009)

bump ne1 wanna brawl?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 21, 2009)

on page #5 nobody has heard of the edit tool XD


----------



## djman900 (Jan 21, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> on page #5 nobody has heard of the edit tool XD


do u wanna brawl? if not dont post


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

bump

 i wanna brawl


----------



## StbAn (Jan 24, 2009)

Why do you make a poll?


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

YAYAYAYAYAY i wanna BRAWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> Why do you make a poll?


idk i jus did


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kyunki dj sab to best hai lol


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hangi lol


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

>.> k then no...............


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luuuuuuuuuuulz wow im gonna be so pun now
did u watch chaandi chok to china?
i heard its good.


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> >.> k then no...............


ok


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but im planning on it 
im gunna buy the bootlegged version
i heard its good 2 XD
with Aksha Kumar


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

XYoh did u wanna brawl?


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> YAYAYAYAYAY i wanna BRAWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no why u said that??


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

youll host (i think i hav u added


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk lemme get on ill be on in 5 min =)


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Akshay Kumar <3333333
lulz its online now me thinky
im going today anyways me will spoil for yew XD


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O its online? Kewl


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im on but i think i see u offline


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il give u link:
wait its not on the website OH NOEZ


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll go for a Brawl.
Hopefully, it's not lag-fest.
My FC is in my Siggy.
Just open teh spoilers.
Will we play with items?


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

travis 1 on1?


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

k u host =P


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

lag fest


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

ya >.> w8 brother is using wireless in about 30 min he stops and maybe lag to =P


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

ok im getting on wi fi


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

still big lagg


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't find your code djman.


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

omgzzzzzzzzz im the only one using internet here D=


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

buhp 

uhmm k anyone else my matches with djman ar pretty laggy =/

srry for doubl posting >.<


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

wuznt that fun travis?


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. Those were some lag free games.
Also, SPAM MOAR. >_>


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wow. Those were some lag free games.
> Also, SPAM MOAR. >_>


ok


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> buhp
> 
> uhmm k anyone else my matches with djman ar pretty laggy =/
> 
> srry for doubl posting >.<


Dude im sry just way too laggy i cant play in that much lag


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

its ok but i think its because i live alittle far away =P


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 24, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But our matches were smooth as hell.
Where do you live?
Usually, non-laggy matches means that you live nearby.


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i live in mexico =P lolz


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i live in
Orland,california

u?


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh


----------



## Nigel (Jan 24, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Wii And Virtual Console._


----------



## djman900 (Jan 24, 2009)

fun eh 
techno and XYoh?


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

lolz i still wanna brawl please anyone?? T-T


----------

